# which look the nicest



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i want a mixed shoal of pygos...looks wise...which one looks the nicest


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how many gals is your tank


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think one of the better lookin pygos would be an all caribe shoal (more affordable) they have great colors and i love the humeral spot....if you got losta $$$ and you can afford it, the piraya is the definite way to go...they have brilliant colors and you definitely would not be disappointed....another option could be the super reds....never had them, but from the pics i see, they look pretty damn cool


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i have a 75 gallon

and im not sure wuts teh best combo i dont wanna a single pygo i want a mixed shoal


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

get 1 of each 1 Rb 1 cariba 1 piraya 1 tern would look nice i think


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think alll tern or all caribe looks good


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

2 terns..2 supers


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

get a rbp, cariba, and a tern

or a rbp cariba and a piraya

or a cariba tern and a piraya


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

2 terns and 2 supers, or 2 terns and 2 piraya if you wanna upgrade later


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

2terns,1 caribe,and 1 piraya


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

all cariba's


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

2 carbie 2 supers at least thats what im gettin for my 75. I think it would look pretty nice


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

i think getting all of the same kind is always cool. Looks more natural and they usually schoal better


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have all the pygos, you can see some pictures of my 240 gallon tank in my gallery.

Everyone is gonna have their own opionion, just get the ones you like the most


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

If you get some pirayas you will need to get a bigger tank eventually.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

im not sure tho...like coloration wise and attitude wise im not sure


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

caribe look nice as juvis but when they get bigger they look like crap, regular reds look better....

so IMO All tern shoal would be the sh*t


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

yea i dont want sh*t colored swamp things in my f*cking tank so if cariba are ugly then f*ck that


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

so out of the whole pygo genus which looks the best to u guys


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> so out of the whole pygo genus which looks the best to u guys


 Pygocentrus nattereri Ternetzi variant... tern

and in second is piraya

then red belly

then caribe


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

caribe and piraya are the best....terns are ok and red bellies are ok also...super reds are way better lookin then the normal ones


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i don't think you should mix pygos...they can be mixed but they are all a bit diffrent from each other as far as being territorial......i think they should all be the same to keep things cool in the tank ya know


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

u do have a point...but iono wont it be boring?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

well you gotta 75G right....for the time being, you could keep 3 piraya in there, due to their bigger size and tendency to be terrortorial. IMO they're one of the best of the pygos and most dangerous, brilliant colored and great attitude, but they do cost more and in the future you will be upgrading due to the fact that they can hit 18"+...If you want the bang for the buck you won't be disappointed with a shoal of 3-4 caribes







....i know so far i'm not disappointed with my caribes and i won't be....they all have there own personality and they eat like dirty lil fat pigs





















your options are all open and whatever you want is up to you, but whatever you chose, don't chose cause you think in the end its color will be drab or you think it will be boring. Pick it because you're actually gonna be interested in keeping it and won't get sick of it like some people tend to...When i had my RB's at first, i was getting sick of them because i didnt give them the time and i didn't learn to appreciate em like i do now cause now i love the lil bastards














..... pygos rule


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Good post the_w8, honest information from your own experiences.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

2 Caribas/1 Piraya or 2 Caribas/2 Terns (or Reds)...







!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

My mixed Pygo tank will be - (4) Caribe (2) Piraya.

I dont like mixing colors unless I have to..


----------



## darkness (Feb 14, 2004)

cariba and piraya have different colours.....


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

4 terns!!!


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

> well you gotta 75G right....for the time being, you could keep 3 piraya in there, due to their bigger size and tendency to be terrortorial. IMO they're one of the best of the pygos and most dangerous, brilliant colored and great attitude, but they do cost more and in the future you will be upgrading due to the fact that they can hit 18"+...If you want the bang for the buck you won't be disappointed with a shoal of 3-4 caribes ....i know so far i'm not disappointed with my caribes and i won't be....they all have there own personality and they eat like dirty lil fat pigs your options are all open and whatever you want is up to you, but whatever you chose, don't chose cause you think in the end its color will be drab or you think it will be boring. Pick it because you're actually gonna be interested in keeping it and won't get sick of it like some people tend to...When i had my RB's at first, i was getting sick of them because i didnt give them the time and i didn't learn to appreciate em like i do now cause now i love the lil bastards ..... pygos rule


that was enlightening...thanx a lot for the posts i guess ill make my decision from here...when i get them ill post pics but until then ill keep postin and


----------

